# .380 Bulge



## Wray (Apr 30, 2020)

Hope all are well, I have set my press for .380 cal, 3.2 tightgroup, cci primers #500, bullet size .380 95 Grain round nose poly coated (sns cast bullets) the problem is after second stage ( Lee 1000) when setting bullet and crimp, I get a bulge. I had this same problem with 9mm, seems brass from my Brothers Glock got mixed with mine, after loading I found some were not clearing the gauge, so I got a bulge buster worked fine, now back to the .380, how do I fix? is this a bullet problem (Diameter). or seating, or both.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Over crimping can lead to case bulging.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Over crimping can lead to case bulging.


+1


----------



## Wray (Apr 30, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Over crimping can lead to case bulging.


Thank you, I have seen some .380 with no crimp, is this a fact, and also I have heard that if the powder flair is not wide enoug, that this might also cause a bulge, comment and thank you


----------



## Wray (Apr 30, 2020)

Yusrilha said:


> +1


Thank you much


----------

